

iOS 7/8 Kernel Exploitation Training (November 2014) – 4500€ fee - FractalNerve
http://sektioneins.de/blog/14-08-05-trainingFrankfurt.html

======
FractalNerve
Are there any iOS hackers near Frankfurt? I would love to meet you guys and
offer you a drink.

I am not affiliated in any way with the offer or the company, but I'm
interested into the topic and thought that there might be people who can
afford this and have serious interest in it. Unfortunately it's too expensive
for me personally, but there are people who go to professional conferences
like TED, or are employed as an iOS developer and might find this worth it.

